# Baked beans but no white beans available?



## pengyou (Sep 16, 2018)

I have always made baked beans with white beans but am having trouble finding them. The thought of using another kind seems almost sacrilegious! Are there other beans that will still endure the crockpot and turn out favorable with brown sugar and molasses?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 16, 2018)

Try pinto beans.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 16, 2018)

I would have thought that any pale beans would do. Black beans may give your dish a rather sinister colour but there are various varieties of white beans - cannellini, haricot, great northern beans to name but three. And as GG says, pinto beans would be fine.

There may be a shortage at the moment because last year's batch is running down and this year's crop is probably still in the processing stage. I keep a few cans of cannellini beans in the cupboard as they bulk out a stew if unexpected guests arrive on the doorstep expecting to be fed just before you are about to dish up.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 17, 2018)

There's a lot more interest using a mixed variety of beans. Have fun and go wild Pen!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 17, 2018)

These beans varieties all have the right flavor and texture for great baked beans/

Black beans
Red beans (not kidney beans)
Pinto Beans
Great Northern
Navy, or pea beans
Black eyed peas

And like Kayelle said, mix them up to make the bean dish more interesting.  Here, just in case anyone wants it, is my best baked bean recipe.

2 cups dried beans of choice
4 cups water
2 tsp. salt
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1 large yellow onion
1 tbs. tomato paste
2 tbs. blackstrap molasses
1 tbs. prepared yellow mustard
1 lb. diced ham, ham hock, ground beef, pork sausage links, or polish sausage
1 tbs. black pepper

Sort and rinse beans.  place in large sauce pan or dutch oven with the water and salt.  Bring to a boil.  Remove from heat, cover, and let sit for 30 minutes.

Before I continue, I have to set straight a bit of bean wisdom.  Adding salt to the cooking water will not keep the beans from cooking through.  It will keep them from becoming mushy and will improve both the final texture and flavor.

Add 4 cups more water to the pot and bring the beans to a boil.  Add 2 tsp. more salt, cover, and simmer for an hour.  Test the beans to see if they are done.  If needed, simmer another 20 minutes and retest.

When the beans are done, transfer to a covered casserole dish, or slow cooker, add the brown sugar, meat, and other ingredients.  Stir to mix all ingredients.  As the mustard is acidic, it will stop the beans from becoming more tender, so make sure they are soft enough before adding the mustard.

Cook in a slow oven of 300 degrees F., or low heat in the slow cooker for 2 to 3 hours.  This will allow all of the flavors to balance, and the onion to tenderize and release its flavor into the beans.

For a slightly different take, replace the brown sugar  and molasses with maple syrup.  Or (and this is my favorite, absolutely heavenly) add 2 tbs. chili powder to your baked beans.  Your really need to make this using Kielbasas or polish sausage, at least once.  You won't be disappointing.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2018)

Dried lima beans aka butter beans would be good.


----------



## creolebeans (Apr 16, 2019)

Pressure cooker baked beans Indian Ocean Creole style.


Creole sauce is based on tomato, onion, garlic, ginger, cumin, chilli and thyme.


So
Fry some bacon or other smoked meat in oil until beginning to crisp.
Add chopped onions, fry until soft.
Add garlic, ginger, cumin and chilli. Fry for a few seconds.
Put in a cup of dried beans, three cups of water and a stock cube. Lock on lid and bring to pressure.
Simmer 35-40 minutes.
After cooker has depressurized add a tin of chopped tomatoes and fresh thyme. Simmer on low for 15 minutes or so.
If it needs thickening, dredge out a few beans and puree in a blender. 
Salt to taste.


Use other spices and herbs as the spirit moves you.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 16, 2019)

I always use a variety of Beans for Baked Beans ; Pintos, Black Beans, Small Red Beans and sometimes even kidneys ...


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2019)

pengyou said:


> I have always made baked beans with white beans but am having trouble finding them. The thought of using another kind seems almost sacrilegious! Are there other beans that will still endure the crockpot and turn out favorable with brown sugar and molasses?



For years as my kids were growing up I made baked beans for every Saturday night supper with salt pork, dark brown sugar and molasses. It is a New England tradition. I always used what we refer to as Navy beans. Some folks call them dried pea beans. I once made them with red kidney beans. They were all right, but my kids asked that I not make them again with those beans. I had substituted Northern Beans a couple of times and my kids ate them without any complaints. They are white, just larger than pea beans. 

Good luck and do let us know how you make out.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 16, 2019)

I wonder how many people actually like traditional baked beans. I'm one who does not.
Not that anyone cares, but that icky sticky sweetness just isn't my idea of good eating. I barely tolerate beans in general, so there's that.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 16, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I wonder how many people actually like traditional baked beans. I'm one who does not.
> Not that anyone cares, but that icky sticky sweetness just isn't my idea of good eating. I barely tolerate beans in general, so there's that.


I love them [emoji7] Mine aren't extremely sweet, though. I cook bacon, then sauté onions and garlic in the bacon fat. Then add a couple cans of pork & beans, molasses, yellow mustard, the crumbled bacon and a bit of Worcestershire sauce and bake till bubbly. Sweet, savory, smoky, yummy [emoji39]


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 16, 2019)

Kayelle,  While I would eat them when served elsewhere, I haven't once cooked them myself - far too many other beans and legume dishes I prefer to make, and most are much faster and easier.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 17, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I wonder how many people actually like traditional baked beans. I'm one who does not.
> Not that anyone cares, but that icky sticky sweetness just isn't my idea of good eating. I barely tolerate beans in general, so there's that.



Same here. Well, I do like fresh or frozen green beans. I did enjoy some pork and beans a friend made. They were barely sweet and she made them with fresh beans out of her garden.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I wonder how many people actually like traditional baked beans. I'm one who does not.
> Not that anyone cares, but that icky sticky sweetness just isn't my idea of good eating. I barely tolerate beans in general, so there's that.



They are a staple in New England. When someone says they are too sweet, it is mainly because the cook added too much sugar. The molasses is what give them their color. Two to three tablespoons of molasses is more than enough for the coloring. Served with Brown Bread and you leave the table feeling very full.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 17, 2019)

Addie said:


> They are a staple in New England. When someone says they are too sweet, it is mainly because the cook added too much sugar. The molasses is what give them their color. Two to three tablespoons of molasses is more than enough for the coloring. Served with Brown Bread and you leave the table feeling very full.




Addie, most people know they are a staple in New England. So what? I don't like baked beans any more than you like my taste in Mexican food and it's a staple in the Southwest.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Addie, most people know they are a staple in New England. So what? I don't like baked beans any more than you like my taste in Mexican food and it's a staple in the Southwest.



I am well aware of what the rest of this nation knows regarding New England food and specialties. But not all our members live in the United States. It never hurts to pass along a little knowledge to those that don't know. 

Not every post in this forum is meant for only the citizens of this country to read.


----------



## pengyou (May 7, 2019)

Addie said:


> They are a staple in New England. When someone says they are too sweet, it is mainly because the cook added too much sugar. The molasses is what give them their color. Two to three tablespoons of molasses is more than enough for the coloring. Served with Brown Bread and you leave the table feeling very full.




Yes...should add just enough brown sugar to counter the tartness of the worchestershire sauce and yellow mustard.  Too much and you lose the balance.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 8, 2019)

I always assumed they were Navy beans?
I must admit I cheat. I buy canned "Bushes" baked beans and kick them up with some onions and bell peppers. A bit of my homemade BBQ sauce and they are pretty good.

Baked beans really are a necessity IMO when having a BBQ.  Like this weekend weather permitting. Something very good about baked beans next to homemade potato salad.
Some deviled eggs and BAM!

Oh.....Plenty cold cheap beer to round it off.


----------



## CraigC (May 9, 2019)

There are many recipes for baked beans, some from scratch and others using canned. My choice is for canned beans and my recipe is almost the same as GG's, but I usually slip some pulled pork in and let them cook in the smoker.


----------



## pengyou (May 16, 2019)

I would eat baked beans every night if my family were willing to deal with the side effects


----------



## kenmiller (May 16, 2019)

pengyou said:


> I have always made baked beans with white beans but am having trouble finding them. The thought of using another kind seems almost sacrilegious! Are there other beans that will still endure the crockpot and turn out favorable with brown sugar and molasses?



If you don't have white beans then use butter beans. Its a good alternative.


----------



## Addie (May 18, 2019)

Yesterday, Spike opened a can of B&M Baked New England style beans. I had to laugh when he told me, "the sauce was as black as could be." Sounds like he got all the molasses in the bottom of the pot. He loved it. Not too sweet, but the molasses taste came through. He told me that he was going to be doctoring his canned beans from now on with extra molasses. 

I once had the privilege to see the inside of the plant at the B&M factory. They had these huge bean pots sitting on a huge metal plate and underneath was the gas lit stove that heated up the bean pots. When the beans had been cooked long enough all the pots were picked up by a huge crane and emptied into a huge machine that filled the cans. Then as the cans traveled along being filled, a piece of pork would drop in before the can is sealed.  Quite an impressive site. And it smelt so good.


----------



## Addie (May 18, 2019)

pengyou said:


> I would eat baked beans every night if my family were willing to deal with *the side effects*



Just think of the symphony all of you could create!


----------



## creolebeans (May 19, 2019)

So who cares if you like them or not?

This site is about foods people enjoy. Go find a food you like and tell readers about it.

Dump the judgemental stuff.


----------



## Addie (May 19, 2019)

creolebeans said:


> So who cares if you like them or not?
> 
> This site is about foods people enjoy. Go find a food you like and tell readers about it.
> 
> Dump the judgemental stuff.



Tsk! Tsk!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 21, 2019)

Yeh, I'll weigh in here.  I love most kinds of food, baked beans included.  I've had backed beans Boston style, which I adore, the more sweet kind where the primary flavors are onion and brown sugar, with a bit of mustard to balance the flavor, ranch-style baked  beans, with mor barbeque sauce flavor, baked beans with ham, with smoked ham hocks, with pulled pork, with bacon, with side porrd, with shredded beef, with a hint of chili powder, and the list goes on.  I love baked beans, pork and (VanCamps), B&M, some of the Bushes varieties, and especially home made, slow cooked on the Weber, with a bit of smoke.  

You might wonder why I'm going on about beans.  Well, I could go on about my love of winter squashes, or rutabagas, or spinach, or so many other wonderful foods that I can no long enjoy, due to kidney failure.  Don't get caught up worrying about what you don't enjoy, and telling everyone about it.  Rather, be thankful for the availability of foods you do love, and share your enjoyment, and recipes and techniques for making extraordinary foods.  That is what initially drew me to this site, the camaraderie and sharing of a common love of good things.

Oh how I wish I could enjoy legumes again, beans of all kinds, dried and split peas, , black eyed peas,  Lentils, etc.  I can't have pumpkin pie anyomore.  So, instead of moaning and complaining, I learned how to make carrot pie, which is nearly indistinguishable for pumpkin pie.  I may not be able to eat the baked beans at a bbq, but I sure enjoy the super jucky cole slaw that  I make, and the ice-cold watermelon.

Life throws challenges at us, sometimes faster than we think we can handle, and sometimes heavier than we think we can bear.  It is then we need to remember what we do have, and not what we don't.  So all of you  who  love bens, of all shapes and colors, and flavors, go make and enjoy them.  And if you have a great recipe, share it.  All of you who would have something else, go make that something else, and enjoy it  For those who love playing the tuba, go play the tuba.  If you love kite fishing, go fly a kite.  Just do what you love, so long as it makes the world a little better place.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (May 21, 2019)

Thank you Chief. That was told in such a lovely tone. 

Last week a little six year old grandchild of a resident of the building, asked me where was I hiding my leg. At that age she certainly is not going to understand surgery or amputation. So I made up a story about a Princess who was born without a leg. And I let her borrow mine because she had a very important dance to go to. A lovely Prince was waiting for her because he wanted to ask her to marry him. Her mother thanked me profusely. But it was all my pleasure to allow a little six year old to stay in her world of fantasy for a few more years. Sort of letting her continue to believe in Santa, the Easter Bunny, etc. 

I am sure some day I will see that little girl again when she is here visiting her grandmother. By then I should have my new leg and being able to use it. Imagine what she will think when she sees it. She will probably ask me if the Princess has her own leg now. And I will tell her, "Of Course. And she danced at her wedding with her Prince." 

BTW, I took that little girl on my lap and while I was telling her the story, I took her for a ride on my wheelchair. Granted, it was only up and down the very long hall, but she had a day that she will always remember. I can only hope she will pass on the lesson that children will ask questions regarding problems other folks face in life, and teach her children to ask the right questions. And I hope they will get the same story. Even if the mother has to tell it to them herself. 

Losing my leg gave me the opportunity to make a little girl very happy and now has a story of her very own she can pass on to her own children some day.

I know. I am just a sucker for kids. But I just can't help myself sometimes.


----------

